# Editing, Proofreading, Ghostwriting, Slots Available For Late 2021



## A Fading Street (Sep 25, 2016)

I have slots now available through the latter part of 2021 and onward and am looking forward to hopefully being able to fill some of them. Samples available for editing and for the ghostwriting service which I am really looking forward to rebooting.

The services we offer now have been amended.
You can see more details about our services
and offers on the website
www.fadingstreet.com or PM me or contact direct: [email protected]

The services we offer for Kboards authors are-


Ghostwriting
We now offer a ghostwriting service. If you need a sequel, a prequel, a series continuing, have a book that is half-finished or just need some help maintaining you output, then we can help you out. I have various writing samples I am happy to send to any prospective clients plus I also offer a free sample of writing based on a scene you suggest so you know that what you're seeing is tailor made for you. Every word you would get from us in a ghostwriting job would be original, will be proofread and will be delivered to you ready to use. NDA agreements are not a problem although we do offer complete discretion to all clients on all projects no matter what. We work in 10000 word milestones.The reason for that is to give any clients the opportunity to review things and suggest alterations if necessary (unless you only want a sub-10000 word story) and the rate starts at $250 per 10000 words delivered, depending on the level of outline provided. Genres-any fiction genre including erotica.

Proofread @ $0.0025 per word- please note this a proper proofread that will be done without software which will not catch many errors and remember, it's not how many errors somebody finds in your book, it's the number they miss that counts. This will also include any beta notes that crop up, if any.

Copy Edit @ $0.005 per word-a thorough copy edit, again no software.

All rates shown are current as at July 2020 and supersede any other rates mentioned throughout the thread up to this date.

With all projects we always offer ongoing support so if you want an opinion or help with a blurb or a cover, or explanations for any of the editing suggestions, we are almost always available and at no extra charge.

If I can be of help to the good people of KBoards either PM me, or go to the website www.fadingstreet.com and use the enquiry form, or drop me a line direct on [email protected]
Thanks to all


----------



## mzydhlf (Aug 23, 2016)

Just had a beta read from A Fading Street, and I'm really impressed! Turnaround was only a couple of days, and I got a very detailed report that's going to be really useful going forward. 
Thank you guys so much.
Keep up the hard work!


----------



## A Fading Street (Sep 25, 2016)

mzydhlf said:


> Just had a beta read from A Fading Street, and I'm really impressed! Turnaround was only a couple of days, and I got a very detailed report that's going to be really useful going forward.
> Thank you guys so much.
> Keep up the hard work!


Thank you that's very kind. It was a pleasure working with you and good luck with the rewrite


----------



## TiffanyNicole (Jul 28, 2013)

Just had a manuscript beta read by A Fading Street and I couldn't be more pleased. All the questions I had were answered and then some. The feedback I received pinpointed what worked as well as what didn't and what could be improved on. I can now use this info to make my story better.

Fast friendly service, thorough feedback, fast turnaround time--I will definitely be back!


----------



## L. M. Dively (Oct 17, 2016)

Many thanks to Graham and the folks at A Fading Street for their beta read of my book. Turnaround time was super quick and the report I got back was very thorough. 

Graham made a lot of great suggestions and gave me hope that my first excursion into publishing my baby won't be a total train wreck (yeah, I've got the first time jitters). Thanks so much, Graham!


----------



## Robert Fluegel (Nov 8, 2012)

I have submitted my first book, already released and am now waiting for the finished product.  Can't wait to see how it turns out.


----------



## A Fading Street (Sep 25, 2016)

Robert Fluegel said:


> I have submitted my first book, already released and am now waiting for the finished product. Can't wait to see how it turns out.


Generally with lots of red marks on it in my experience Robb 
Seriously though, glad to be able to work with you on your project and if anyone is interested I still have a slot left for proofreading/copyediting this week and for the next couple of weeks If you get in quick I might be tempted to extend the 50% discount a while longer


----------



## Lyndawrites (Aug 7, 2011)

Will be in contact re a proofread in early December for my British whodunit. Thanks, Graham.


----------



## A Fading Street (Sep 25, 2016)

Lyndawrites said:


> Will be in contact re a proofread in early December for my British whodunit. Thanks, Graham.


I shall look forward to it. I do love a good whodunit


----------



## Robert Fluegel (Nov 8, 2012)

Just got back my first submission and it was excellent.  I have already submitted my unpublished sequel and can't wait to get it back as well.


----------



## Robert Fluegel (Nov 8, 2012)

Just got back my finished proofreading from fading street.  I highly recommend this.  Graham found issues my editor missed.  He works quick and does more than what I paid for.  When book three is ready, Graham will be the first I contact for help.  Thanks again Fading street.


----------



## A Fading Street (Sep 25, 2016)

Robert Fluegel said:


> Just got back my finished proofreading from fading street. I highly recommend this. Graham found issues my editor missed. He works quick and does more than what I paid for. When book three is ready, Graham will be the first I contact for help. Thanks again Fading street.


Thanks Robb it really was an absolute pleasure working on the book. I enjoyed the story immensely and with any luck it will go on to sell in shed loads.

Slots still available in November and December if anyone is looking for a quick and accurate job with copy editing or proofreading at reasonable rates.


----------



## Riven (Aug 7, 2016)

I am more of a lurker than a poster usually but I wanted to leave a quick comment about A Fading Street. I recently took the decision to write in a different, somewhat niche, genre (gay shifter romance with alpha-omega dynamics) and lacked anyone I felt confident could beta read with an objective eye.

The feedback I received from Graham was comprehensive and constructive, commenting on all the important aspects of the story's structure with reference to the genre. It highlighted potential issues that I hadn't picked up on. The report was delivered within the time frame agreed and was more detailed than I had been expecting. I would definitely use this service again.


----------



## A Fading Street (Sep 25, 2016)

Riven said:


> I am more of a lurker than a poster usually but I wanted to leave a quick comment about A Fading Street. I recently took the decision to write in a different, somewhat niche, genre (gay shifter romance with alpha-omega dynamics) and lacked anyone I felt confident could beta read with an objective eye.
> 
> The feedback I received from Graham was comprehensive and constructive, commenting on all the important aspects of the story's structure with reference to the genre. It highlighted potential issues that I hadn't picked up on. The report was delivered within the time frame agreed and was more detailed than I had been expecting. I would definitely use this service again.


Many thanks Riven I'm glad you felt the service was worth the cost. As a very straight and very human, human, reading about gay werewolf shapeshifters was as I said to you somewhat outside of my comfort zone but when push comes to shove it was a story that was interesting to read to analyse the structure rather than the subject and I enjoyed doing that.

Still slots available November and December for anyone in need of copy editing or proofreading at reasonable rates with a quick and accurate turnaround.
PM me or email [email protected] or take a look at my Yellow Pages entry for more details


----------



## Robert Fluegel (Nov 8, 2012)

Graham did such a great job with my first book I used him again for my second.  He not only got it done quickly, he has continued to offer support afterward even after getting paid.


----------



## A Fading Street (Sep 25, 2016)

Thanks Robb, all part of the service and I'm always happy to help any way I can.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Looks like you were never officially welcomed, Graham, so here it is.

Also, to Robb and other satisfied customers...we appreciate member feedback on these vendor threads..but posting here just to bump the thread for the vendor isn't allowed, sorry. That would make you part of his team, and you are considered one with him then for bumping purposes--neither of you would be allowed to post within seven days of each other. (Note our bumping rule explained below.) I've accordingly removed a couple of posts. Please PM me if you have any questions.

Welcome to the KB Writers Cafe! [br][br]You're welcome to promote your business and website here in the Writers' Cafe![br][br]Now that you have an official thread, you'll want to add your listing to our Yellow Pages Listing, found here:[br]http://www.kboards.com/yp/[br][br]The listing is free to KB members and is completely self-service; you can add and edit your listing from the page. More information on our Yellow Pages listing can be found here.[br][br]In your thread here, we ask that the same basic rules be followed as we have for authors in the Book Bazaar: you may have this one thread about your service and must post to it rather than start a new thread each time. New threads about the service wil be removed. Please bookmark this thread so that you can find it again to post to. *And, you may not make back-to-back posts to the thread within seven days*. If someone responds (such as this post), you may reply but otherwise must wait seven days, thanks![br][br]Note that members may provide civil and honest feedback about your service to this thread, and you may respond in a civil manner. Disputes between you and clients should be handled off site.[br][br]Betsy[br]KBoards Moderator [br][br]Note that this welcome does not constitute an endorsement or vetting of a service by KBoards. Members should do due diligence when considering using a service, for example, by asking KB members for feedback and doing an Internet search such as "service provider name" complaints.


----------



## A Fading Street (Sep 25, 2016)

Many thanks for the belated welcome Betsy 

_You're welcome! Please read the welcome rules regarding bumping your thread.... --Betsy_


----------



## A Fading Street (Sep 25, 2016)

Due to a last minute postponement on what will be a long book I find myself at a loose end next week so if anybody has any pre-Christmas editing, proofreading or audio book proofing needs doing, then I'm available for work.

January 2017 is filling up too so if you need work doing, feel free to send in a first chapter and I will be happy to do a test edit so you can see what I offer and how I work.

I always try to go above and beyond expectations so why not give it a try 

Contact details in the sig below or you can mail me direct [email protected] or send me a PM through KBoards.


----------



## wingsandwords (Nov 1, 2016)

All right, so I had to come in and talk about this. Absolute compulsion on my end.

We're not even going to get into the fact that Graham is severely undercharging for how much he does. It just needs to be said.

I went into the editing process very antsy, afraid I was going to clash with anyone I worked with because my personality has a habit of hitting people rough, and I just didn't think I'd get along with someone well enough to work on a creative project. Well, I was wrong, hands down. He was so pleasant, so kind--and I do want to emphasis that there's a difference between polite niceness and genuine kindness--went above and beyond the call, understood and matched my writing voice effortlessly, and was available to answer any questions I had with a rapid response time even though we live in wildly different time zones. And I had a lot of questions, and my own fair amount of quirks, and he was so kind and thorough. I felt safe and secure, and I trusted him, and that trust was warranted. It's obvious throughout every step of the process that you're working with a person who cares about your book being its absolute best, not just someone looking to get paid. 

The turnaround time is excellent, impeded only by own bad habit of getting an email and thinking I've responded to it when I haven't. 

I'll say it again for emphasis, really, above and beyond the call. Having a great editor who understands your voice as an editor, and is able to work with you on the ridiculous schedule that being a creative requires, is one of the most important things as an author. I cannot recommend his services enough.


----------



## A Fading Street (Sep 25, 2016)

wingsandwords said:


> All right, so I had to come in and talk about this. Absolute compulsion on my end.
> 
> We're not even going to get into the fact that Graham is severely undercharging for how much he does. It just needs to be said.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much, I'm blushing here  I enjoyed working with you immensely and hopefully your first book will be the success it deserves to be.


----------



## Scila (Apr 13, 2014)

Graham was fast, friendly, and actually found inconsistencies others didn't while proofreading--going beyond what was expected from the job! I totally recommend his services and will probably contact him again for my next book.


----------



## A Fading Street (Sep 25, 2016)

Scila said:


> Graham was fast, friendly, and actually found inconsistencies others didn't while proofreading--going beyond what was expected from the job! I totally recommend his services and will probably contact him again for my next book.


Hi Priscila and thank you for those kind words. It is much appreciated indeed. I really enjoyed working on your book.

I just need to add that there are still slots available for the package deal in January/February

Beta Read with a full written report
Copy Edit/Line edit
Final Proofread once changes are made.
Formatting of the book for ebook publication (this would be standard formatting with title page, working table of contents, copyright statement, links to other books or mailing list). This would be nothing fancy, just a basic formatting that would allow for immediate publishing on Amazon Kindle.

The idea behind the service is to allow an author to go from a basic manuscript to a finished product in easy steps with a sympathetic editor and a friendly shoulder to cry on 

Any genre.
Sample edits welcomed.

Contact me via the Yellow Pages link in my signature or direct to [email protected] or PM via this board/thread.

Tell your friends  and have a Happy and creative New Year


----------



## SC (Jan 6, 2017)

A Fading Street said:


> The rate for the complete package would be USD 4c per word all in and will apply to all slots booked during the next two weeks so if you're not going to be ready until February, book a slot in the next two weeks and you will still be able to take advantage of the offer.
> 
> If you purchased all of the elements separately the cost would be USD 5.75c per word so you are saving 30% by buying a package plus you get the formatting into the bargain.
> 
> ...


Have you got all your numbers right there? My calculator tells me that a 70k-word novel at $.04 per word would be $2,800.


----------



## A Fading Street (Sep 25, 2016)

Shawna Canon said:


> Have you got all your numbers right there? My calculator tells me that a 70k-word novel at $.04 per word would be $2,800.


My bad, you are quite right. If I state the rate as $4 per thousand words or $.004 per word, I think that works out right. Not enough zeros.
Thanks for pointing that out


----------



## wheart (May 26, 2016)

Wanted to chime in that Graham from A Fading Street was the perfect proofreader for me. He did a FANTASTIC job catching typos, misspellings, wrong word usage, etc. (oops, he told me don't use 'etc.' but I think he'll make an exception here, right, Graham?  Plus, he said don't use it in 'fiction' and this here testimonial is NOT a work of fiction, lol, so I'm sure he'll not put the red pen to that). Also, he did all that without messin' with my 'voice'  . I sooooo appreciated that! I ended up approving most all of his edits/suggestions, which I've never done in the past with previous proofreaders.

I'm going to use him for my next book in my series, but I'm sure he's going to be getting busier booking more authors as he gets popular. So get him while he's cheap, you guys , because he really needs to up his prices for his caliber of service.

Anyway, thanks, Graham! I'll be back for more!


----------



## A Fading Street (Sep 25, 2016)

wheart said:


> Wanted to chime in that Graham from A Fading Street was the perfect proofreader for me. He did a FANTASTIC job catching typos, misspellings, wrong word usage, etc. (oops, he told me don't use 'etc.' but I think he'll make an exception here, right, Graham?  Plus, he said don't use it in 'fiction' and this here testimonial is NOT a work of fiction, lol, so I'm sure he'll not put the red pen to that). Also, he did all that without messin' with my 'voice'  . I sooooo appreciated that! I ended up approving most all of his edits/suggestions, which I've never done in the past with previous proofreaders.
> 
> I'm going to use him for my next book in my series, but I'm sure he's going to be getting busier booking more authors as he gets popular. So get him while he's cheap, you guys , because he really needs to up his prices for his caliber of service.
> 
> Anyway, thanks, Graham! I'll be back for more!


Many thanks wheart it was a pleasure working with you and I'll let you off the etc in a post on here  Hopefully we will work together again soon.

Just to add, slots still available through February and March if you need any work doing. Drop me a line on [email protected] or check out my Yellow pages listing (link in sig below).


----------



## Eric the Scott (Feb 1, 2012)

Graham was amazing! Not only did he take my work and turn in into a presentable and professional work, but he did so quickly. I went to Graham after my regular editor became unreliable and he was kind enough to fit me into his very busy schedule so I could keep my deadline. Graham will be my first-choice for editing going forward! Thanks, Graham!


----------



## A Fading Street (Sep 25, 2016)

Eric the Scott said:


> Graham was amazing! Not only did he take my work and turn in into a presentable and professional work, but he did so quickly. I went to Graham after my regular editor became unreliable and he was kind enough to fit me into his very busy schedule so I could keep my deadline. Graham will be my first-choice for editing going forward! Thanks, Graham!


Thank you for the kind words Eric they are much appreciated and I enjoyed working with you and look forward to doing so again.
I just wanted to say in addition that my March schedule is starting to fill up nicely so if you need reliable and friendly editing work doing during March then get in touch to make sure you get your slots reserved. Always happy to do a sample edit for new clients and the package deal rate for a combined beta Read, Copy Edit and Proofread is still ongoing at $0.004 per word.
Contact me by PM on here, direct to [email protected] or go via the website details in the signature below.


----------



## wingsandwords (Nov 1, 2016)

Guess who's back? It's me, here to brag about Graham again. I came back for book two because I was so happy with his service, and it was an excellent decision. 

I wasn't in a huge rush this time since I was ahead of schedule for book two's launch, so I got to see what the normal turnaround time was--still incredibly fast! That's just how Graham is, once he's on a project he's in the zone! Very professional, but at the same time it feels like you're working with a friend. He's got a very easy personality to get along with, has always been very respectful when bringing up suggestions and corrections, and just overall provides a very pleasant and comfortable experience throughout the entire editing phase. 

One of my favorite things is the way he makes little suggestions for ways to perk up a sentence here, a paragraph there, and matches your tone so well. 

He's also got a keen eye for words I'm notorious for overusing. I never knew how much I use 'snapped' or 'so' before him!    Working with him has had a positive effect on my writing process, I can tell that I'm growing with him. 

I cannot stress enough what a fantastic editor he is, and he's offering absolutely ludicrous rates. Y'all better get on his schedule before I book him up forever.


----------



## A Fading Street (Sep 25, 2016)

wingsandwords said:


> Guess who's back? It's me, here to brag about Graham again. I came back for book two because I was so happy with his service, and it was an excellent decision.
> 
> I wasn't in a huge rush this time since I was ahead of schedule for book two's launch, so I got to see what the normal turnaround time was--still incredibly fast! That's just how Graham is, once he's on a project he's in the zone! Very professional, but at the same time it feels like you're working with a friend. He's got a very easy personality to get along with, has always been very respectful when bringing up suggestions and corrections, and just overall provides a very pleasant and comfortable experience throughout the entire editing phase.
> 
> ...


Thanks Izzy, that is really kind of you to say such nice things and I can honestly say that it is a real pleasure to work on your books, looking forward to Book 3 now 

For anyone out there who wishes to follow the excellent advice in the last line of Izzy's message, I have some, not many, slots left for the end of this month and am now booking into April and May.

Feel free to contact me via this thread, via a PM or through the website www.fadingstreet.com or email me direct [email protected]


----------



## JamesCraft (Aug 31, 2016)

Robert Fluegel said:


> Just got back my finished proofreading from fading street. I highly recommend this. Graham found issues my editor missed. He works quick and does more than what I paid for. When book three is ready, Graham will be the first I contact for help. Thanks again Fading street.


The recommendation means a lot. Thanks!


----------



## FFJ (Feb 8, 2016)

Just wanted to chime in here that Graham did the proofread for my book, The Pursual and I was extremely pleased with his work. He even found time to chit chat with a newbie like me and provide sound suggestions and advice outside of the proofread.

My follow up will get his thorough edit in May.

Thanks, Graham!


----------



## A Fading Street (Sep 25, 2016)

FFJ said:


> Just wanted to chime in here that Graham did the proofread for my book, The Pursual and I was extremely pleased with his work. He even found time to chit chat with a newbie like me and provide sound suggestions and advice outside of the proofread.
> 
> My follow up will get his thorough edit in May.
> 
> Thanks, Graham!


Thanks FF much appreciated and just to say that anyone on need of editing For June and July, I have slots available at the moment for all elements including the package deal.


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2017)

Highly recommended. 
Absolutely awesome.
This is NOT a paid advertising.


----------



## vws (Aug 31, 2015)

Graham came to the rescue for me on my latest release when my booked editor had to cancel at the last minute. Not only is Graham fast, but his work is professional and helpful. He is thorough and consistent which is what you really need in a editor. Highly recommended. 

I had a copy edit and proofread done and immediately booked Graham again for the full package.


----------



## A Fading Street (Sep 25, 2016)

Many thanks to Vaughan and Nalani. I appreciate you taking the time to post such nice comments.
Thank you both


----------



## A Fading Street (Sep 25, 2016)

Down to 2 editing slots slots left for June and several in July for anyone planning summer releases and in need of editing. Beta read slots available right through both months.

Feel free to PM me here or you can contact me via the website
www.fadingstreet.com
or direct by email
[email protected]


----------



## Adair Hart (Jun 12, 2015)

Graham was one of two proofreaders that I used for my most recent book. He is professional and has an uncanny eye for things. Although I signed up for a proofread, he had some excellent suggestions for other aspects that made sense. My copyeditor had a stylesheet and he took that into account during the proofread. My book is better for having booked him.


----------



## A Fading Street (Sep 25, 2016)

Adair Hart said:


> Graham was one of two proofreaders that I used for my most recent book. He is professional and has an uncanny eye for things. Although I signed up for a proofread, he had some excellent suggestions for other aspects that made sense. My copyeditor had a stylesheet and he took that into account during the proofread. My book is better for having booked him.


Many thanks Adair for that generous comment I really appreciate it and I just wanted to add that slots still available June and July for Editing and Beta Reading


----------



## sophia ann (Jul 9, 2014)

Just had a copy edit done and it was great! Thank you so much. I was in a tight spot with time and needed and good copy edit completed very quickly. Not only was the edit completed in less than a day but the edit was to the best standard! I’m definitely going keep you on file for my next edits.   Thanks again!


----------



## A Fading Street (Sep 25, 2016)

sophia ann said:


> Just had a copy edit done and it was great! Thank you so much. I was in a tight spot with time and needed and good copy edit completed very quickly. Not only was the edit completed in less than a day but the edit was to the best standard! I'm definitely going keep you on file for my next edits.  Thanks again!


It was a pleasure  To be fair it was only one chapter though 
Now booking remaining slots in July and filling up slots available through August.


----------



## JDMatheny (May 7, 2017)

Throwing in my endorsement for Graham at Fading Street.  Currently my debut novel is with him for copy editing and proofreading.  The Beta Read is complete and I was really happy with his comments and suggestions.  The ideas he provided for improving the work really resonated with me and I've made changes based on his suggestions that I feel make the story stronger.  I'll be placing my second novel in his hands, as well.

Very pleasant and responsive to work with!


----------



## A Fading Street (Sep 25, 2016)

JDMatheny said:


> Throwing in my endorsement for Graham at Fading Street. Currently my debut novel is with him for copy editing and proofreading. The Beta Read is complete and I was really happy with his comments and suggestions. The ideas he provided for improving the work really resonated with me and I've made changes based on his suggestions that I feel make the story stronger. I'll be placing my second novel in his hands, as well.
> 
> Very pleasant and responsive to work with!


Thanks very much JD I appreciate the kind words. 
I do still have a few slots available during August and into September if anyone is in need of editing services or for ghostwriting projects.
www.fadingstreet.com
[email protected] 
or
send me a PM through this site


----------



## A Fading Street (Sep 25, 2016)

Lilly_Frost said:


> Another satisfied customer reporting! Graham did the copy editing and proofreading for my husband's novel. The comments were very helpful, drawing attention to issues to be on the lookout for in the future books.
> 
> Thanks again!


My pleasure Lilly_Frost. Hopefully the book will do well and the day job will be a distant memory  I appreciate the kind words.


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2017)

My book is 83k words. Would you take a beta read for me? It is the third draft. I posted a thread. It is called "Islands." A noir, road/travel story/mystery.


----------



## A Fading Street (Sep 25, 2016)

TonyD said:


> My book is 83k words. Would you take a beta read for me? It is the third draft. I posted a thread. It is called "Islands." A noir, road/travel story/mystery.


Hi Tony, absolutely, I'd be happy to. I'll send you a PM with the details or if you want to drop me a line on [email protected] if you see this first and hopefully we can sort out a date etc.
Cheers
Graham


----------



## LifesHumor (Feb 5, 2014)

Bookmaking. I will get in touch this week. I have a Christmas romance that needs a copy edit.


----------



## A Fading Street (Sep 25, 2016)

LifesHumor said:


> Bookmaking. I will get in touch this week. I have a Christmas romance that needs a copy edit.


No problem I shall look forward to speaking with you and I love Christmas


----------



## BJAllan (Jul 5, 2017)

I've been stalking this thread for a while. This is the prompt I need to get my draft finished and sent to you for a beta read! I'll email you now about availability.


----------



## A Fading Street (Sep 25, 2016)

BJAllan said:


> I've been stalking this thread for a while. This is the prompt I need to get my draft finished and sent to you for a beta read! I'll email you now about availability.


Thanks BJAllan email received and replied to 

I still have a couple slots available for October so if anyone is in need feel free to drop me a line.

To contact you can email direct on [email protected]
or PM me via this thread
or take a look at the website and use the contact form on www.fadingstreet.com


----------



## 1984Phins (Apr 10, 2016)

I'm very happy with this company and will use them again. Excellent job cleaning up "I Steal Secrets."


----------



## A Fading Street (Sep 25, 2016)

December slots up for grabs on all services. I have a couple of ghostwriting slots available plus various others for any of the other services we offer exclusively to KBoards members. Writing samples, editing samples all on offer for free. All proofreading and copy editing is done by a person not a machine and all ghostwriting is 100% original work.
PM me for details or visit the website www.fadingstreet.com or
contact direct [email protected]


----------



## A Fading Street (Sep 25, 2016)

OK so having just finished a ghostwriting job I have one slot available for December. If you have a series you want to continue but have run out of ideas, need a prequel to a series or just want to build up your back list, why not give it a try. I write quickly, all original (no template stuff) and clean so everything is delivered proofread and ready to go. I aim at around 2000 to 3000 words per day working to a provided plot, slightly less if working from just a vague idea.

Editing slots are pretty much full now for before Christmas but, workaholic as I am I still have slots right at the end of the month and into January.

PM me for details 
or visit the website www.fadingstreet.com 
or contact direct 
[email protected]


----------



## A. N. Other Author (Oct 11, 2014)

Just a quick note to say I used Fading Street's proofreading service and was very happy with the work. 

About to inquire about another service shortly.


----------



## A Fading Street (Sep 25, 2016)

ADDavies said:


> Just a quick note to say I used Fading Street's proofreading service and was very happy with the work.
> 
> About to inquire about another service shortly.


Thanks ADDavies. I appreciate the kind words


----------



## Northern pen (Mar 3, 2015)

A Fading Street said:


> OK so having just finished a ghostwriting job I have one slot available for December. If you have a series you want to continue but have run out of ideas, need a prequel to a series or just want to build up your back list, why not give it a try. I write quickly, all original (no template stuff) and clean so everything is delivered proofread and ready to go. I aim at around 2000 to 3000 words per day working to a provided plot, slightly less if working from just a vague idea.
> 
> Editing slots are pretty much full now for before Christmas but, workaholic as I am I still have slots right at the end of the month and into January.
> 
> ...


I'll take a couple of those end of month slots


----------



## A Fading Street (Sep 25, 2016)

Just thought I'd drop up with the usual drum banging I've got slots for all kinds of editing and ghostwriting available through January but mainly to wish the fantastic KBoards community a happy, productive and prosperous New Year. 
If you do need editing or ghostwriting  contact me 
PM me for details 
or visit the website www.fadingstreet.com 
or contact direct 
[email protected]


----------



## DrewMcGunn (Jul 6, 2017)

I just want to chime in and say that Fading Street's services have been great. As others have said, Graham's turn-around times are fast. The advice he's given has been good, and I've taken it to heart (even if I didn't always follow it to a tee).
I'm just getting started in the industry and I'm so thankful that my first editor was Fading Street. I can't imagine working with anyone else.
Drew


----------



## Flee (Dec 3, 2017)

DrewMcGunn said:


> I just want to chime in and say that Fading Street's services have been great. As others have said, Graham's turn-around times are fast. The advice he's given has been good, and I've taken it to heart (even if I didn't always follow it to a tee).
> I'm just getting started in the industry and I'm so thankful that my first editor was Fading Street. I can't imagine working with anyone else.
> Drew


What Drew said, plus 10.


----------



## Flee (Dec 3, 2017)

To all concerned:

The MS is done.  The final invoice paid.  It would be difficult for me to express my delight with this entire editing process without flinging in a lot of adverbs and adjectives.  Let's just say that I'm well pleased with the result.

Fast, friendly, fair, and honest editing.  What more could you ask for?

Thanks, Graham.

Flee


----------



## A Fading Street (Sep 25, 2016)

Flee said:


> To all concerned:
> 
> The MS is done. The final invoice paid. It would be difficult for me to express my delight with this entire editing process without flinging in a lot of adverbs and adjectives. Let's just say that I'm well pleased with the result.
> 
> ...


----------



## A Fading Street (Sep 25, 2016)

Just a quick note to say that I have a few slots available through June and July for editing work. I have space to do more Beta Reads through those months too. Ghostwriting, drop me a line if you are looking for say August onwards and I'll be happy to write a sample and talk schedules.

As always
PM me for details 
or visit the website www.fadingstreet.com 
or contact direct 
[email protected]


----------



## A Fading Street (Sep 25, 2016)

Just a quick boost up. June slots are filling, so if you need to slot something in over the next couple of months drop me a line.

Same goes for ghostwriting. Any genre, happy to produce a sample to a specific scenario so you know everything is original.

As always
PM me for details 
or visit the website www.fadingstreet.com 
or contact direct 
[email protected]


----------



## A Fading Street (Sep 25, 2016)

My usual weekly bump up. Spots available right across the summer for both editing and ghostwriting.
As always
PM me for details 
or visit the website www.fadingstreet.com 
or contact direct 
[email protected]


----------



## VanessaC (Jan 14, 2017)

A Fading Street have done beta reading (for two books) and a dialogue review (for one book) for me so far - more to come.  

I've found Graham really helpful and responsive to queries.  The service is excellent and at a good price (which is great for a newbie like me). On the beta reads, a reader's perspective was incredibly useful and he had good plot queries, and a keen eye for repeated words on both books which really helped with my own editing.  And on both the beta reading and dialogue review, I really appreciate that Graham works with my writing style and takes a light touch, focusing on what really needs to change - apparently I've been making up a lot of my own dialogue "rules"!  

Off to get to work on those dialogue edits ...

Thanks again
Vanessa


----------



## A Fading Street (Sep 25, 2016)

VanessaC said:


> A Fading Street have done beta reading (for two books) and a dialogue review (for one book) for me so far - more to come.
> 
> I've found Graham really helpful and responsive to queries. The service is excellent and at a good price (which is great for a newbie like me). On the beta reads, a reader's perspective was incredibly useful and he had good plot queries, and a keen eye for repeated words on both books which really helped with my own editing. And on both the beta reading and dialogue review, I really appreciate that Graham works with my writing style and takes a light touch, focusing on what really needs to change - apparently I've been making up a lot of my own dialogue "rules"!
> 
> ...


----------



## A Fading Street (Sep 25, 2016)

As ever my weekly plea for more work in the upcoming months  I do have a couple of small slots left in June if you have short editing jobs to slot in, and spaces in July and August for bigger jobs or ghostwriting.


PM me for details 
or visit the website www.fadingstreet.com 
or contact direct 
[email protected]


----------



## A Fading Street (Sep 25, 2016)

July is now beginning to fill up but still a few slots available and plenty of space in August.

Don't forget, happy to do sample edits for new editing clients, happy to do samples for ghostwriting clients.

PM me for details 
or visit the website www.fadingstreet.com 
or contact direct 
[email protected]


----------



## A Fading Street (Sep 25, 2016)

A Fading Street said:


> July is now beginning to fill up but still a few slots available and plenty of space in August.
> 
> Don't forget, happy to do sample edits for new editing clients, happy to do samples for ghostwriting clients.
> 
> ...


All this still applies, plenty of slots available through August, a few only now left in July


----------



## dunkleosteus (Feb 5, 2018)

_A Fading Street Publishing Services_ is the kind of company I love working with. They promised me a service, delivered that service on time, and charged exactly what we'd agreed to. As one of the fiscally conservative dinosaur breeds that still cringes a little when buying from strangers online, I can't tell you how refreshing that was. They gave me their word and kept their word, period. I'm very happy with the service they delivered and the manner in which they delivered it.

(I paid to have them proofread an 87K-word PNR novel that I'd had four pairs of college-educated eyes go over, and hoo-baby, was I glad I did. They caught stupid stuff that I *knew* I'd searched for, embarrassing stuff that I can't believe I missed, and left-field crap that I hadn't even heard of before. I'm telling you folks it was an education, but one they gently delivered with professional good cheer. This was a five-star experience for me.)


----------



## A Fading Street (Sep 25, 2016)

dunkleosteus said:


> _A Fading Street Publishing Services_ is the kind of company I love working with. They promised me a service, delivered that service on time, and charged exactly what we'd agreed to. As one of the fiscally conservative dinosaur breeds that still cringes a little when buying from strangers online, I can't tell you how refreshing that was. They gave me their word and kept their word, period. I'm very happy with the service they delivered and the manner in which they delivered it.
> 
> (I paid to have them proofread an 87K-word PNR novel that I'd had four pairs of college-educated eyes go over, and hoo-baby, was I glad I did. They caught stupid stuff that I *knew* I'd searched for, embarrassing stuff that I can't believe I missed, and left-field crap that I hadn't even heard of before. I'm telling you folks it was an education, but one they gently delivered with professional good cheer. This was a five-star experience for me.)


I'd very much like to thank dunkleosteus for the very kind words-much appreciated. July is soon to be gone and August upon is so anyone who needs editing services or would like to talk ghostwriting, give me a shout. Slots though August available. If you are going on holiday or vacation, have a fantastic trip 

PM me for details 
or visit the website www.fadingstreet.com 
or contact direct 
[email protected]


----------



## A Fading Street (Sep 25, 2016)

Slots still available for work right through August for editing work. Ghostwriting slots for September onwards.
Samples for editing and writing gladly done.
PM me for details 
or visit the website www.fadingstreet.com 
or contact direct 
[email protected]


----------



## Jerry S. (Mar 31, 2014)

Will look you up in about 3 weeks when I'm finished with this manuscript


----------



## A Fading Street (Sep 25, 2016)

Slots still available for work right through September for all types of editing work. Ghostwriting slots for October onwards.
Samples for editing and writing gladly done.
PM me for details 
or visit the website www.fadingstreet.com 
or contact direct 
[email protected]


----------



## A Fading Street (Sep 25, 2016)

Editing slots are now filling up through October so drop me a line if you need editing around that time.
Happy to talk about any ghostwriting projects too for later in the year.
Sample edits and ghostwriting samples gladly offered 

PM me for details 
or visit the website www.fadingstreet.com 
or contact direct 
[email protected]


----------



## A Fading Street (Sep 25, 2016)

Happy October to all 

A few slots still available for October for editing if you need work doing, also taking bookings now right through to the end of 2018

We are also getting a lot of interest in the audiobook proofing service too so if you have projects upcoming and want your audiobooks proofed for accuracy, give me a shout 

PM me for details 
or visit the website www.fadingstreet.com 
or contact direct 
[email protected]


----------



## A Fading Street (Sep 25, 2016)

Just my monthly call out to book up slots in November/December/2019 (OMG!)

Slots available throughout those months.

PM me for details 
or visit the website www.fadingstreet.com 
or contact direct 
[email protected]


----------



## A Fading Street (Sep 25, 2016)

A quick call out for anyone needing editing work done over the next few weeks, drop me a quick line and I should have slots available for the second half of November and onward.

PM me for details 
or visit the website www.fadingstreet.com 
or contact direct 
[email protected]


----------



## A Fading Street (Sep 25, 2016)

Just my usual boost up. If you did NanoWriMo and need a slot (or anyone else for that matter  ) I have December slots available for editing and one slot ongoing for ghostwriting.
Free Sample edits or writing sample
PM me for details 
or visit the website www.fadingstreet.com 
or contact direct 
[email protected]


----------



## A Fading Street (Sep 25, 2016)

Thought I'd just wish everyone a Happy holidays/Merry Christmas and a mega best-selling New Year. If you don't celebrate Christmas, then have a peaceful time doing whatever you decide to do.

I'll also take the opportunity to say a huge thank you to everyone who has been a client this year and I hope to speak to you all again soon. I would also say I haven't got much to do between Christmas and the New Year so if anyone needs a quick turnaround for publication, feel free to drop me a line 

I have slots available through January for editing everyone else and if anyone is looking for ghostwriting, I have slots coming up in the New Year too.

Cheers
Graham

Free Sample edits or writing sample
PM me for details 
or visit the website www.fadingstreet.com 
or contact direct 
[email protected]


----------



## A Fading Street (Sep 25, 2016)

A Happy New Year to one and all.

I have some slots available for work right through January and into February. Particularly looking for editing slots so if anyone has a need for work doing at short notice, drop me a line and let's see what we can do together 

Free Sample edits or writing sample
PM me for details 
or visit the website www.fadingstreet.com 
or contact direct 
[email protected]


----------



## A Fading Street (Sep 25, 2016)

I still have editing spots available thru the rest of January and into February and due to a last minute cancellation have time for an additional ghost writing slot almost immediately if anyone is looking to up their production or needs a series continuing etc etc.
Give me a shout if I can help.

www.fadingstreet.com or 
PM me or contact direct 
[email protected]


----------



## A Fading Street (Sep 25, 2016)

Just a quick boost up to say I have spots left thru March and April for editing/proofreading. Right now I'm full up for ghostwriting for the next month or so but if you are looking at April onwards for a ghostwriting project, give me a shout out. Happy to write a sample for you so you know what you're getting is original and, similarly happy to do a sample edit.
Give me a shout if I can help.

www.fadingstreet.com or 
PM me or contact direct 
[email protected]


----------



## R. C. (Apr 13, 2018)

Friendly, responsive, accurate, and on-point.  Graham is the "go to" for editing and proofreading.  

Cheers,
Ruairí


----------



## A Fading Street (Sep 25, 2016)

So, here I am again. 
Almost a year ago, having suffered the personal tragedy of my partner of 19 years passing away, I took the decision not to publicise my services but to take some time to heal and assess what I wanted to do with my life. I'd like to thank the regular clients who I've continued to service during that time. Now, having had that time to consider, I've revamped the website www.fadingstreet.com and have reorganised and trimmed down a little on the services on offer. The current list is in highlight form below but full details on the site.

I have slots now available through August and onward and am looking forward to hopefully being able to fill some of them. Samples available for editing and for the ghostwriting service which I am really looking forward to rebooting.

The services we offer now have been amended.
You can see more details about our services
and offers on the website
www.fadingstreet.com or PM me or contact direct: [email protected]

The services we offer for Kboards authors are-


Ghostwriting
We now offer a ghostwriting service. If you need a sequel, a prequel, a series continuing, have a book that is half-finished or just need some help maintaining you output, then we can help you out. I have various writing samples I am happy to send to any prospective clients plus I also offer a free sample of writing based on a scene you suggest so you know that what you're seeing is tailor made for you. Every word you would get from us in a ghostwriting job would be original, will be proofread and will be delivered to you ready to use. NDA agreements are not a problem although we do offer complete discretion to all clients on all projects no matter what. We work in 10000 word milestones.The reason for that is to give any clients the opportunity to review things and suggest alterations if necessary (unless you only want a sub-10000 word story) and the rate starts at $250 per 10000 words delivered, depending on the level of outline provided. Genres-any fiction genre including erotica.

Proofread @ $0.0025 per word- please note this a proper proofread that will be done without software which will not catch many errors and remember, it's not how many errors somebody finds in your book, it's the number they miss that counts. This will also include any beta notes that crop up, if any.

Copy Edit @ $0.005 per word-a thorough copy edit, again no software.

All rates shown are current as at July 2020 and supersede any other rates mentioned throughout the thread up to this date.

With all projects we always offer ongoing support so if you want an opinion or help with a blurb or a cover, or explanations for any of the editing suggestions, we are almost always available and at no extra charge.

If I can be of help to the good people of KBoards either PM me, or go to the website www.fadingstreet.com and use the enquiry form, or drop me a line direct on [email protected]
Thanks to all


----------



## A Fading Street (Sep 25, 2016)

A quick boost to bump up the thread. Slots still available in August and through September


----------



## A Fading Street (Sep 25, 2016)

Just one of my occasional boosts up the comments.
Slots still available for September and October and November slots now starting to fill up. Don't leave it too late 

You can contact me on
www.fadingstreet.com or PM me or contact direct: [email protected]


----------



## A Fading Street (Sep 25, 2016)

Just bumping up the thread. Having just finished one ghostwriting project and having also had a last-minute cancellation, I have availability to take on a ghostwriting project starting immediately so if anyone has an idea they want to explore through ghostwriting, a project that needs finishing off or extending, in fact anything in the ghostwriting field, just let me know and hopefully we can talk. 
I still also have slots available right through 2021 for editing/proofreading, again, just drop me a line
[email protected] 
or through the website
www.fadingstreet.com


----------



## A Fading Street (Sep 25, 2016)

Just bumping up the thread. 
Having just finished one ghostwriting project, I have availability to take on a ghostwriting project starting immediately so if anyone has an idea they want to explore through ghostwriting, a project that needs finishing off or extending, in fact anything in the ghostwriting field, just let me know and hopefully we can talk.

I still also have slots available right through the rest of 2021 for editing/proofreading, again, just drop me a line
[email protected]
or through the website
www.fadingstreet.com


----------

